# If only I had seen this gig live.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Alas!. 




ray.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

I saw them do it at the Isle of Wight festival in 2004 but of course they were without John Entwistle by then. They were still bloody good though! And loud! Oh boy were they loud......


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I can be loud, does that make me good?>


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Fabulous performance as headliners I think at Charlton Stadium in ................................in.....................................in the past.

I always think, from a similar era, that the Small Faces should have been a lot bigger


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

The best Who song imo,and it just fascinates me to watch Keith Moon at work on the drums.
One of the best drummers and the influence for Animal from the muppets for obvious reasons!>


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Keith Moon, Oliver Reed and Rayrecrock are my role models in life. 

Did you see my video if Mu Generation? It was ferkin ****e!


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> Keith Moon, Oliver Reed and Rayrecrock are my role models in life.
> 
> Did you see my video if Mu Generation? It was ferkin ****e!


Oliver Read moved in next door to Keith Moon,and Keith was having a party so 
Oliver Read went round to complain about the noise and stayed there for 3 days 
on the pi$$.>>


----------



## Lancs Steve (Mar 19, 2017)

Great group, great song, great performance. John Entwistle deserves my vote, so versatile. Reminds me to book an optician's appointment, I've got double vision!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I wonder who got Pete Townshend's guitar he tossed into the crowd at Woodstock. You would probably have someone's head off these days the crowd is that far away assuming you could chuck it that far


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

When I was younger everybody used to say I was Oliver Reeds double, only more refined!..

ray.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Weird that, just reading this post and Pinball Wizzard come on the radio!


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Webby1 said:


> Fabulous performance as headliners I think at Charlton Stadium in ................................in.....................................in the past.
> 
> I always think, from a similar era, that the Small Faces should have been a lot bigger


But the Small Faces didn't do so bad tho , did they....?? became the Faces with Rod Stewart. Interestingly for me, an old friend of mine was asked to be their lead singer before Stewart got that gig. Steve Marriott went on to Humble Pie with Peter Frampton from The Herd and they were bigger than most in their day, Partic in the States....
Obviously Ronnie Wood went on to be a Stone and didn't the drummer , whose name I cannot remember, replace Keith Moon in the Who.??
My wife's claim to fame was that at 15 she kissed Kieth Moon backstage at a college gig in Essex, just before the Who became famous. She swears it was just a kiss and that she didn't even know who he was ....just got carried along with a bunch of screaming girlies at a school gig......

Maybe I'll start a thread on "claims to fame"........I once had a pee in the loo of The Philharmonic pub in Liverpool and Roger McGough and Mike McGear ( Mc Cartney's brother) were peeing in the two adjacent troughs......how's that for trivia......

The one I think deserves remembering from the S.F's would be Ronnie Lane. After Small Faces, his Slim Chance were very good and should have got much more recognition. Still, I guess, to have been on the fringes of it all in those days must have been a blast.......
Garcia


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Webby1 said:


> Fabulous performance as headliners I think at Charlton Stadium in ................................in.....................................in the past.
> 
> I always think, from a similar era, that the Small Faces should have been a lot bigger


Saw them at Charlton in 1974. Brilliant gig apart from the fact that it pi$$ed with rain & we had to drive back home to Hertfordshire soaking wet. Ahhh the 70's.


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Devonboy said:


> Saw them at Charlton in 1974. Brilliant gig apart from the fact that it pi$$ed with rain & we had to drive back home to Hertfordshire soaking wet. Ahhh the 70's.


Oh do I remember those days.....festivals , gigs....I remember the first Knebworth....Allman Bros Band, Tim Buckley....some idiot pissed on my leg in the crowd !!!
Isle of Wight...the Who, Hendrix, Miles Davis, the WONDERFUL Mighty Baby with Martin Stone , (now deceased....) on lead guitar, saw Dylan, Richie Havens ( get an original cardboard sleeve and I'm on the front of his "Live On Stage " album) Sly and the Family Stone, Tom Paxton.........and many, many more
Had no tent, just a sleeping bag wrapped in plastic. Got wetter inside with the lack of air than it did from the rain.
So many bands....great fun.....
Garcia


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

And your moniker "Garcia" refers to ?????!!!!!


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Webby1 said:


> And your moniker "Garcia" refers to ?????!!!!!


My word....I am shocked and horrified that you have to ask....!!!! 
The No 1 guitar player of all time.........the Grateful Dead's Jerry Garcia.....
G


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Interesting it shows how misunderstandings can start on a Forum when we are not communicating face to face...................I thought the question/reference was self explanatory...........................then you were "shocked and horrified" and before you know it we can be at odds, as on other threads.

But I did know it was Grateful Dead.......................American Beauty is one of my favourite albums " many worlds I've been since I first left home"

Keep on Truckin


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Ok a slight change..

What do you turn up to full volume when it comes on the radio as you travel along?..

ray.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Jingo!


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Only have 4 or 5 live on the radio.......................music is from an SD card loaded with all my favourites, so I turn them all up loud.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Am I the only person who doesn´t like music while I am driving?
We do have it on sometimes, our music on USB stick, but I prefer driving without.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

rayrecrok said:


> Ok a slight change..
> 
> What do you turn up to full volume when it comes on the radio as you travel along?..
> 
> ray.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

JanHank said:


> Am I the only person who doesn´t like music while I am driving?
> We do have it on sometimes, our music on USB stick, but I prefer driving without.


We download a lot of shows off the bbc radio app.Desert island discs,storys and shows such as Liza Tarbuck
and Paul O`grady.Keeps us going in the Motorhome while we are travelling,and it makes the journey go quickly!:smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> Ok a slight change..
> 
> What do you turn up to full volume when it comes on the radio as you travel along?..
> 
> ray.


Bohemian Rhapsody in the van for sure but usually on the CD. We both do the head banging bit at the end.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

jo662 said:


>


Got to be one of the best intro's ever.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

This has to be turned up to Spinal Tap volume 11 




ray.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

rayrecrok said:


> This has to be turned up to Spinal Tap volume 11
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A great tune,off the album `Nevermind`.
Every track is good. Kurt Cobain,another tortured soul who died to young.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Love smells like teen spirit. You have to play it at number 11 though as said. It's a good one to play along to after a few bevies, make the windows rattle. That voice though, just amazing and unique, so tragic


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

jo662 said:


>


Have you seen this version of Highway To Hell?

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...6FF61D9BFCDFE45976636FF61D9BFCDFE&FORM=VRDGAR


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Devonboy said:


> Have you seen this version of Highway To Hell?
> 
> https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...6FF61D9BFCDFE45976636FF61D9BFCDFE&FORM=VRDGAR


He`s very good,he has Angus of to a tee!:smile2:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

One we used to do in our group way back when, my 200 Hiwatt stack used to flap my bell bottom stage trousers with the air being pushed from the speakers when we played it on full chat, our Malc on base when he chimed up the base vibrations went right through you, I don't know how Eddie our singer managed to hear what he was singing.. 




ray.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

An awesome Deep Purple tune,a lot of people know the tune but do not know
who originally released it!:serious:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

This one rock's 




And this 




ray.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

This one of my all time favourites!
Do AC/DC do the best intros?
This was with the great Bon Scott on lead vocals.Another taken to soon,but drink killed 
him!:crying:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Talking about intro`s!


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Probably not the only one


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

On a couple of replies back on the Deep Purple thread I mentioned our Malc (Sandra's Brother) on the base and it went through you, well we were doing a Garden Party at a home in York for Deaf and Blind kids, so sad.. Well as soon as we chimed up they were all dancing about in time to us, they couldn't hear what we were playing but could feel the vibrations from the amps..

I nearly cried!, Ok I did..

How about this? 




ray.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Ok this old rocker also like this. 




ray.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Ray 

Love the music, but glad to see that your homage to that arsehole Freddie Starr went down like a lead ball00000n.


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

How about a 'I was there but the band wasn't' or bands I nearly saw.

April 1964 a new R&B club was due to open in Rochdale, the Kubi Klub, mods only, no rockers for some reason which was to cause problems later. Not that I was particularly a mod, I was into motorbikes as well as R&B.

For the opening night somehow the Rolling Stones had been booked, as soon as tickets went on sale I joined the club and bought tickets, 5 shillings!

Opening night came around and I found myself in a packed club with a riot going on outside, mainly caused by the excluded rockers.

Chaos inside, far too many bodies, a band called David John and the Mood from Preston were doing their best in the face of failed PA system etc.

Eventually it was announced somehow that the Stones would not be appearing and eventually when the riot had been subdued we were allowed out.

Never ever did get to see them.Saw some great other bands in that tiny club though, Georgie Fame and the Blue Flames, The Kinks,John Mayall's Blues Breakers (possibly with Eric Clapton but I wouldn't know it at the time),Blues Incorporated....

http://www.manchesterbeat.com/venues/rochdale/cubiklub/cubi.php?cmtx_page=3#cmtx_comments

Autumn 1968 I was starting my 2nd year at Liverpool University and had acquired the program for that terms weekly 'dance' in the Mountford Hall.

One of the acts booked was the New Yardbirds( may just possibly have been billed the Yardbirds) a friend saw me looking at this and scribbled out the Yardbirds and wrote Led Zeppelin.

At the time I had started 'courting' my present wife and had a Saturday job in Rochdale so missed the gig, I don't know if they did the gig, never ever saw Led Zeppelin either.

Did see PinkFloyd in there in 1969 though, set consisted, from what I remember, of the live 1st disc of the album Ummagumma (what a curates egg of an album that is, studio disc abysmal). absolutely blew me away, no dancing by the way seated for this one.

Careful with That Axe, Eugene:surprise:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Rolling Stones..

In the early sixties as an apprentice joiner for a shopfitting firm I was sent with an outside gang to Southend where we were fitting out the first of many "Penny Farthing" night clubs, after work we would go out to the local pubs or go bowling on the pier, one night we went to a different pub on the outskirts and there was this group on they were terrible, what a racket, we stayed for as long as we could stand it (chucking out time) and started out to go bowling on the pier. Outside was a great big American Cadillac with the roof down, it had a cow horn tied to the front grill.

The guy sat in the driving seat said "Hey mate have the Rolling Stones finished playing" I said "Yes thank God there crap" and they were!..

ray.


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Liverpool Uni...that takes me back....as a 16 year old , hanging about in the Union car park , trying persuade a student to sign us in as a "guest" so we could see the bands on a Sat night. Saw some great and some not so great bands: chicken Shack ( Stan Webb opened a window and a load of us got in for free), Free, Manfred Mann, Traffic, King Crimson, Edgar Broaghton Band ( they stopped me at the bus stop in Knotty Ash where I was waiting to go see them, so I got in as a "roady" that night!"
No doubt others....never saw the Beatles ( I was too young!)
Only caught the Stones in Hyde Park, where I was also for Blind Faith.
Saw Zepp at Southampton Uni 1970/71 ??? FIrst ever live performance of "Stairway...."
....and of course I caught THE DEAD every chance I could get (you can see me front row on the Europe '72 sleeve !!!!Only time I can honestly say I was on a Grateful Dead album...!!!!!!
Saw Tim Buckley, The Allman Brothers, the Doors, Hendrix, the Byrds ( at the Rainbow, London, just before Clarence White died) , Dylan at the Isle of Wight, Cooder as often as I could, solo and with the MASTER David Lindley a couple of times....
Bands I never saw , but would love to.......Tom Waits, Frank Zappa, Captain Beefheart, Love, Hot Tuna, and maybe many many more that I'll think of later..........
Garcia


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

Garcia said:


> Liverpool Uni...that takes me back....as a 16 year old , hanging about in the Union car park , trying persuade a student to sign us in as a "guest" so we could see the bands on a Sat night. Saw some great and some not so great bands: chicken Shack ( Stan Webb opened a window and a load of us got in for free), Free, Manfred Mann, Traffic, King Crimson, Edgar Broaghton Band ( they stopped me at the bus stop in Knotty Ash where I was waiting to go see them, so I got in as a "roady" that night!"
> No doubt others....never saw the Beatles ( I was too young!)
> Only caught the Stones in Hyde Park, where I was also for Blind Faith.
> Saw Zepp at Southampton Uni 1970/71 ??? FIrst ever live performance of "Stairway...."
> ...


I remember seeing Chicken Shack at Liverpool, Christine Perfect bought '40 Fingers.....' on the strength of it. Julie Driscoll and the Brian Auger Trinity, John Mayall again there with Dick Heckstall Smith, John Hiseman, Mick Taylor and others lost in the mists of time.

I never saw Hot Tuna but saw Jefferson Airplane at the IOW 1968, incredible, got an LP of Hot Tuna, 'Burgers' I think with Papa John Creach on electric violin, always liked the violin used in this type of music.

Seen Ry Cooder a few times and with David Lindley at the Apollo in Manchester one of my favourite venues, I don't really like the big venues.

Santana a few times, Mahavishnu Orchestra, Hawkwind, David Byrne,Stone the Crows at the Free Trade Hall.

Edit: How could I forget Rory Gallagher!

Last was Leonard Cohen at the Pavilhao Atlantico in 2012, one of the best.

Any plans for any more open mic nights this coming winter?


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

AL42.....
Well.......Hot Tuna...would love to see them. Jorma Kaukonen one of my fav guitarists of all time. LIked the Airplane, ....White Rabbit, Need Somebody to Love, etc....rather lost it with Jefferson Starship...
Rory Gallagher....GREAT player. !!
Big buddy with my hero David Lindley as well!!! 
( did you know my dogs are called Cooder and Lindley...?????)

Open Mics..well ......you know we no longer live at the camping Calico.....finally moved our van to our own piece of land .
As it happens, it's not so far..the local bar is small and I have gigged there, but it is better if we can get outside. It is owned by the guy that USED to run the bar at the camping, and he has asked me to do another night for him there. And I've been asked to do one for a bar in Castro Marim as well.
We'll see....
You know I had 6 complaints the last time I did one and left feeling rather depressed .....pissed off would be a better description........too loud, too quiet, too many cables on the floor, not enough inputs in the p.a. , not enough Mics and the best one....they got more time than we did !! arghhhh!!!!! !
You cannot win....
So as a performance addict...yes...I will keep going...but end Sept is the earliest possible date...
Garcia


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Al 42
Are you going back to Rio Formosa?

Do you know the people that run the bar??

If so, ask them if they fancy an open mic. in the autumn ...that is a great campsite...

I'd be happy to try an open mic there".....

Garcia


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

First concert I ever went to was to see The Kinks in Cardiff...

Amongst others I saw The Rolling Stones at the old Wembley Stadium and Pink Floyd at Earls Court on their last ever tour (1994?)...

...and Yes; Marillion (twice); and Page & Plant in Brum (not all to together I might add!)

...Rick Wakeman at Barry Memorial Hall (only around 30 of us there for that one :smile2

...and ELP at the Colston Hall in Bristol....epic!

Missed Fleetwood Mac because my dad died 2 days before so couldn't face it :frown2:

Haven't been to a concert in years now but would break that for The Who or Fleetwood Mac I reckon...

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

Garcia said:


> Al 42
> Are you going back to Rio Formosa?
> 
> Do you know the people that run the bar??
> ...


We are back towards the end of October, I don't know the people that are running the bar well but I have been in there for a few quiz nights and the odd meal and they seem a very nice family. Someone in the family does a bit of performing, guitar and female singer, I think that an open mic night or some sort of gig may be a possibility, no harm in asking.

I can appreciate your frustration at the last open mic night at Calico, a little bit busy but we still enjoyed it, I will be in touch when we get back, please let me know if you are 'performing' in your local bar from October.


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

We should be back in the Algarve by end of Aug.
Will then be thinking of doing an open mic.....
I will go and speak to them at Rio Formosa...it's a big bar and can easily cope....
We'll see.....

GMJ......
Are the WHO not planning some sort of re union tour???? 
Thought I saw something like that..keep your eyes out for it...
G


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

GMJ
Yes......I saw them live a few times....didn't like the music much but that guitarist....was it Steve Lowe ???????
He could play a bit.....
Played an old Gibson 175 semi acoustic...tasty guitar....serious money....
G


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah yeah but I bet none of you have played in a session band in Ireland with Roger Waters or got pissed on the Euston Manchester train with Bez from the Happy Monday's. Just sayin.


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

barryd said:


> Yeah yeah but I bet none of you have played in a session band in Ireland with Roger Waters or got pissed on the Euston Manchester train with Bez from the Happy Monday's. Just sayin.


Happy Mondays, now there's a band that I would have loved to have seen..... Black Grape too.

There's a you tube clip of a Happy Mondays gig at the Gmex in 1990 the final encore is superb but I can never remember what it's called.
After all these years I have found the short clip and it is 'Wrote for Luck'......we want louder!!!

Listening to it in bed now:grin2:

Tried to add link but didn't work on this tablet thingy!

Got it now.....


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Garcia said:


> GMJ
> Yes......I saw them live a few times....didn't like the music much but that guitarist....was it Steve Lowe ???????
> He could play a bit.....
> Played an old Gibson 175 semi acoustic...tasty guitar....serious money....
> G


Steve Howe

Did well in a very talented group of people. Difficult to stand out with the heavy keyboard bias they had.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

GMJ said:


> Steve Howe
> 
> Did well in a very talented group of people. Difficult to stand out with the heavy keyboard bias they had.
> 
> Graham :smile2:


Yes you're right! Steve Howe..I remember him now
Did he not replace the original guitarist....Peter Banks I think that was.....
You're also right it was very keyboard / synth. biased....maybe that's why I didn't like it so much...guitar biased I am......
Did see them live a couple of times tho......
G


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Garcia said:


> Y
> Did he not replace the original guitarist....Peter Banks I think that was.....


Yep

Line ups here...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Yes_band_members

Graham:smile2:


----------

